
Demonsaw is a secure and anonymous information sharing application - kordless
https://www.demonsaw.com/
======
kordless
This company appears to be involved with John McAfee now:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-mgt-capital-
going...](http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-mgt-capital-going-to-
make-the-cloud-completely-obsolete-2016-9)

